# Hello from England.



## Monster (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi!

I've recently become interested in having mice again, after a long period of not having much interest in/space for keeping mammals (I keep some invertebrates and I had reptiles until a short while ago) aside from the odd hamster. Specifically, I've become interested in colour/coat genetics and breeding small animals in different varieties, possibly for showing, and what better for that than mice? : ) I've thought about it for a while as I've always wanted some Siamese, silver fox or cream satin mice, but a little research introduced me to incredibly beautiful colours like tricolour,blue, splashed, merles, silver agouti, pearl and blue burmese. Also I didn't really appreciate just how different show mice are to your standard fancy mouse - I think I'm in love! I see there is a show in Manchester in September, I may attend to see some show mice in the flesh.

So, I'll be (well, have already been) lurking around this forum hoping to absorb some of the collective wisdom and goggle over the pictures of your lovely mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Where abouts in England are you?A few people from here will be going to Manchester.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and back to mousing!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome!  I understand why you mentioned Silver Agouti as one of your new favourites, they're one of mine as well.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome; hope we see you there


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Monster (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello everyone 

SarahC, I'm actually in Manchester, which is quite handy for the show


----------

